# Bearded dragon for sale £30



## LANEYABC123 (Sep 6, 2008)

Am selling
Sandfire Bearded Dragons
6 Inches Long
All Healthy And Active
20 Available
£30 Each Or 2 For £50
If Interested Please 
Call On (01202) 764424
Cheers Jon


----------



## LANEYABC123 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sandfire Bearded Dragon
All Healthy And Active 
6 Inches Long
20 Available
Eating Meal Worm And Crickets
And All Veggies And Fruits
6 Weeks Old
And Love To Be Hand Fed And 
Handled
Love Colouring To Them
£30 Each Or £50 For 2
Call Jon On 
(01202) 764424
Viewings Welcome


----------



## LANEYABC123 (Sep 6, 2008)

These Are In Bournemouth Dorset


----------

